# coding Stress ECHO and ECHO



## indirakumaris (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi
  Our provider does Stress ECHO(93350,93016,93018) in hospital and for the same day he does ECHO( 93306) also , but my query is 93320 and 93325 is inclusive in 93306, he is not billing 93320 and 93325 even document support  for Stress ECHO , please confirm can we bill 93320 and 93325 with 93350,93016,93018.But CCI edit does not allow it for same day?

1.code 93320 is bundled into code 93306 Code 93320 cannot be billed with 93306.
2.Code 93325 is a column 2 code for 93306 , but a modifier is allowed in order to differentiate between the services provided.
3.Code 93306 is a column 2 code for 93350 , but a modifier is allowed in order to differentiate between the services provided.

please help with this scenario.
 can we file 93325 and 93306 with 59 modifier for same DOS

Thanks
Indira


----------



## wdutton (May 8, 2014)

*Stress echos*

If your provider it doing the stress portion and the stress echo reading you would bill 93351-26,93320-26,93325-26 (when the color flow and doppler are documented. 
If you have a midlevel do the stress portion, they would bill 93016 & 93018 and the physician would bill 93350-26,93320-26, 93325-26
In regards to 93306 bundling, you need to add the 59 modifier to 93306 and to the 93325, but the 93320 will still be bundled and should not be billed.
This is a very common occurance with my providers.


----------



## hofm04 (May 9, 2014)

Mod 59 is used on if the stress echo and resting echo are totally different tests done on the same day.  This is typically not the case.  As stated before you can billed 93351 and 93320 93325.  It is only the resting echo portion of 93306 that is a cci to 93351/93350 stress echo (at rest and  w stress)


----------

